# Button auf JToolBar rechtsbündig



## Oli (25. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt über ne viertel Stunde rumgegoogelt habe, stelle ich die Frage trotzdem hier. Wahrscheinlich sitz ich auch nur auf der Leitung:

Ich habe ne JToolbar mit ein paar Buttons drauf. 

Nun möchte ich einen dieser Buttons rechtsbündig auf die ToolBar setzen.

public void add(Component comp, Object constraints)

Aber was muss ich denn für die constraints übergeben? 

Grüße Oli ???:L


----------



## Oli (25. Sep 2009)

Also falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, so klappt es:


```
FlowLayout fl = new FlowLayout();
		fl.setAlignment(FlowLayout.RIGHT);
		JPanel p = new JPanel(fl);
		p.add(btn_new);
		p.add(btn_change);
		p.add(btn_delete);
		optionBar.add(p, BorderLayout.EAST);
```

Schön ist das nicht, aber was besseres fällt mir grad nicht ein :bahnhof:


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Sep 2009)

Stichwort:
Box.createHorizontalGlue()

Pseudomässig:

```
bar.add(buttonx);
bar.add(buttony);
bar.add(Box.createHorizontalGlue());//hier nach sind alle Buttons rechtsbündig
bar.add(rechterButton);
```


----------

